# Argentina (by EMArg)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*San Miguel de Tucumán: Palace of the Government*

















*Province: Tucumán
City: San Miguel de Tucumán
Place: Palace of the Government*






Where once was the Town Hall of the city is today the House of Government of Tucumán, an amazing palace that, seen from far away, confuses us by looking like a Beaux Arts palace. However, when we get close we can clearly distinguish the eclectism of the building, mostly French Baroque, which can be also compared with the Water Company Palace of Buenos Aires, specially in the street lights. Many of the ornaments that has in the facade also are influenced by the Art Nouveau styles of France and Italy (also known as Liberty).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazing thread and with excellent quality as always, great work EMArg kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool pictures and nice old architecture.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you both! :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mercedes: City Overview*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
City: Mercedes
Place: City Overview*






100 Km. to the west from the Federal District of the city of Buenos Aires lies the city of Mercedes, one of the many big towns who progressed through the last century, particularly on the beginning on the 1900s. Some of its attractions are the Beaux Arts palaces (both public for institutions and private for big residences of the wealthy families), a neogothic Cathedral, and the epic schools of italian neoclassical style. As usual in the towns of the Buenos Aires Province, the city grew from a central square (in this case the San Martín Square), with its own church, town hall, the school and a theater, having in mind that the culture is always important on the development of the towns in the country. It has three train stations and the main connection is the Route 41, who heads to the Panamerican Highway.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mar del Plata: Water Tank Tower*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
City: Mar del Plata
Place: Water Tank Tower*






The Torre Tanque must be the most interesting smallest building of Argentina. This brilliant example of almost–neo-medieval architecture was built just to shelter the water reserve of the city. That is why it’s placed on the highest point of Mar del Plata. Because of that, the museum that stands there today has the best observation deck of the city, surrounded by the Downtown and the Los Troncos neighborhood. The architect of this beauty was Alejandro Bustillo, who often used this architectural elements on his work, widely-seen in the Patagonia and specially in the city of Bariloche.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*San Antonio de Areco - Buenos Aires*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
City: San Antonio de Areco
Place: City Overview*






With a more noticeable touristic approach, San Antonio de Areco is one of the many towns who surround the city of Buenos Aires. It receives massive amounts of people every weekend and it has a direct connection with the city through the Route 8 and the Panamerican Highway. It preservers the classic characterustics of the towns of the Buenos Aires Province, such as the central square and the Rail Station, but it also has some unique places such as the Amphiteather of San Antonio de Areco and the old bridge of the 19th Century. The green spaces around the Areco River fills with tourists every weekend.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*La Plata: City Overview*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
City: La Plata
Place: City Overview*






Argentina and the USA were very similar on the times when they were rising as important nations on the world, at the end of the 19th century. The both founded capital cities, being Washington the capital of the US and La Plata the capital of the Buenos Aires Province. But the similarities go even far beyond that: the layout of the diagonal avenues of both cities shared a common relationship with the masonry. The comparison can go on when we see the amount and quality of the palaces of these cities. On the other hand, while Washington left large parks and monuments between the palaces, the city of La Plata left the terrains empty for their future urbanization. That’s why the city looks, today, like a tiny version of Buenos Aires.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mar del Plata: Güemes & Leandro Alem Streets*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
City: Mar del Plata
Place: Güemes y Leandro N. Alem Streets*






Just in front of the Downtown Mar del Plata are two of the main commercial centers. The first one is the Leandro N. Alem, for a long time one of the axis of the nightlife of the city, who usually had a massive gathering of people on the summer weekends. On the last years, it became just a place for bars and coffee shops- The second one is the Güemes street, traditionally a more family-targeted commercial artery, with clothing shops and new bars who finishes on the square called Agua Cardenal Eduardo Pironio.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba: Ferreyra Palace & Caraffa Museum*
















*Province: Córdoba
City: Córdoba
Place: Ferreyra Palace & Caraffa Museum*





Like in the cases of Buenos Aires and Rosario, Córdoba showed its big city soul at the beginning of the 20th Century. As usual on those times, the progress appeared on the architecture itself, with the construction of the two most important palaces of the city: the Ferreyra Palace and the Emilio Caraffa Museum, designed by some of the most relevant architects of Argentina, like Carlos Agote, Kronfuss, René Sargent and even Charles Thays. Nowadays, they both also are the most important museum of Córdoba and they both are Museums of Fine Arts.






* FERREYRA PALACE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* CARAFFA MUSEUM*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba: Cathedral & Churches*
















*Province: Córdoba
City: Córdoba
Place: Cathedral & Churches *






Following next, a brief of the most important catholic churches of Córdoba, including the two essentials: the old Cathedral and the Iglesia de los Capuchinos, a very colourful neogothic beauty.



*Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón (Iglesia de los Capuchinos):*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cathedral:*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Iglesia Compañía de Jesús (Manzana Jesuítica de Córdoba):*
























*Monasterio Santa Catalina de Siena:*
























*Monasterio de las Carmelitas Descalzas:*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rosario: Boulevard Oroño*
















*Province: Santa Fe
City: Rosario
Place: Boulevard Oroño *






The Oroño Boulevard always was the iconic avenue of Rosario. Since it starts on the last part of the Route 9 (who connects Rosario with Buenos Aires), it crosses the most relevant places of the city, such as the Independencia Park, the La Comercial Building, and the huge area of mansions who finish its path on the coast and the Museum of Contemporary Art. Nowadays, it’s the heart of Rosario, with a vast social life, people doing sports, tourism, and the core of the nightlife of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I particularly like the cathedral interiors, a total gem of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mar del Plata: Mansions & Palaces*
















*Province: Buenos Aires
City Mar del Plata
Places: Palaces & Mansions*





Though nowadays it’s a city with its own personality who receives tourism from all the provinces of Argentina, Mar del Plata was, when it was first built, almost an extension of Buenos Aires, specially from the wealthiest families. This city was probably in its golden age (the first 40 years of the 20th Century) one of the most beautiful cities in the world outside of Europe. Mar del Plata changed drastically with the construction boom who started in the 1950s, but the amount of mansions and palaces of the old city (consisting in kilometers of gorgeous residences) can be still seen in several examples who used the Picturesque and Medieval revival as their architectural styles, along with others like Beaux Arts and even Art Nouveau. The most prominent examples are: the Golf Club in front of the Yacht Club, the City Hall who was inspired by the Palazzo Vecchio of Florence, the fantastic Torreón del Monje (a castle-like where you can eat fish with great views of the sea), the gigantic Villa Devoto and the Villa Ortíz Basualdo (Castagnino Museum), probably the most famous palace of the city.





*Villa Devoto*






















































*Villa Ortiz Basualdo (Castagnino Museum)*
























*Municipality*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Santa Paula*














*Villa Normandy*


































*Villa Gainza Paz*














[BFormer Railway Station[/B]
























*Torreón del Monje*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Golf Club*














*Museo Histórico Municipal (Museum)*














*Chateau Frontenac*














*Poder Judicial*














*Other mansions:*






















































*Saint Michel*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rosario: National Flag Memorial*
















*Province: Santa Fe
City: Rosario
Place: National Flag Memorial *






In order to commemorate the first time that the Argentine Flag was raised, an epic complex of monuments were built in the city of Rosario. Its architecture actually shares a lot of details with the architecture of Albert Speer (the architect of Adolf Hitler) and the buildings of Mussolini’s Italy. The complex consists in 4 areas: the Tower of the monument, the Civic Courtyard, the Triumphal Propylaeum and the bridge who connects it to the Cathedral and the Palace of the Lions.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Azcuénaga, Buenos Aires*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
Town: Azcuénaga
Place: Town Overview*




Azcuénaga is one of the many towns of the province near the City of Buenos Aires who once lived by the connection of the railway station (in this case of the Ferrocarril del Oeste Line) and who nowadays turned its market to the gastronomic tourism. These waves of people come from the city on the weekends and the holidays. The architecture of the houses of the town follows the same logic of the other towns of the Buenos Aires Province, with italian houses with high ceilings and modern houses with brick facades.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Quick City Overview: Chapadmalal*

















*Province: Buenos Aires
Town: Chapadmalal
Place: Town Overview*




In the same period of time when Mar del Plata turned from a city of mansions to the biggest touritic city of Argentina that it still is, it parallelly emerged, 25 km to the south, the new urbanization of Chapadmalal, a new town for the low-income people and workers, consisting in a tiny city made by Evita and Perón. The architectural style of the buildings is a direct translation of the main new style of that era: the “Chalet Peronista”, consisting in simple houses of red brick, big white walls, red shingle roofs and stones from all over the region. It is also very interesting to look at the coasts of both Mar del Plata and Chapadmalal because the coast of Mar del Plata is artificially prepared to resist the progress of the sea, while Chapadmalal shows the natural layout of the coast, with tiny beaches and a coast who almost seems like South UK. However, the most catchpenny thing of the town is the church with its tall white dome.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Fragata Libertad*






The ARA Libertad is a sailing ship specially made for the Argentine Navy, serving as a school vessel for the new personnel in real scenarios, such as the seas and the oceans. Since it was built, almost 70 years ago, it landed in more than 400 ports around the world. This huge ship was created on the “Astillero Río Santiago” (a famous shipyard near the city of La Plata) and it took the place of the former older ships of the Argentine Navy: the ARA Sarmiento, now serving as a museum in Puerto Madero, and the light cruiser ARA La Argentina.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some lovely images. The dog on the beach.....


----------

